# Since we're all confessin'...



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

See avatar - I smoked a lot of bowls in the parking lot of Riverside BMX track (Clackamas, OR) and Cecil Johns (Boss Racing factory AA Pro) kicked me out of his hotel room for doing bong hits in the bathroom at the Spring Nationals in Roseville, CA around '91 or '92.


----------



## wagg (Aug 11, 2012)

Haha awesome! Back in the late 80's/early 90's we smoked alot before our xc mtb races. I once got my days mixed up and did a crit on acid

cheers, wagg


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I barfed on a guys porch because I was too drunk to tell which way was the yard in 2000.


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

There was this one time in Band Camp....


----------



## Skaha (Oct 30, 2012)

I got bumped pretty hard in a cross race a while back and went off the course. I cut the corner and came back on in front of the guy that hit me by about 10 yards. I finished 23rd in the beginner category just in front of him. If I had not taken the shortcut, I might have finished 24th.

It is a heavy cross to bear.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

bmxhacksaw said:


> See avatar - I smoked a lot of bowls in the parking lot of Riverside BMX track (Clackamas, OR) and Cecil Johns (Boss Racing factory AA Pro) kicked me out of his hotel room for doing bong hits in the bathroom at the Spring Nationals in Roseville, CA around '91 or '92.


But, have you crossed that line since 2005?


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

I use Optygen HP and they were promoted by RSNT


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

In '03 I did it all. Still finished dead last.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

In '99 I may have used performance enhancing drugs to take a chemistry test to get an A. This performance enhancing drug was a hell of a lot of booze the night before. The professor congratulated me when I picked up the test because he could tell I was still wasted and impressed that I still got an A. I like that story.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Spammer. TWO drinks!!!


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

The Tedinator said:


> But, have you crossed that line since 2005?


I think '96 was probably the last time I smoked any bud.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

*head down*

When my junior team traveled to Canada, I think I'm the only one who didn't spend the week drunk. 

*voice trembling, barely audible* 

I feel so much..._shame._


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

bmxhacksaw said:


> I think '96 was probably the last time I *smoked* any bud.


Yeah, cookies or brownies are the better way to go.


----------



## CalgaryDave (Jan 7, 2002)

*head down*

I live in Canada, in BC, in fact in the area (OK, the entire province is "the" area) well-known for, ummmmm, cloudy but sweet smelling air. I think I may be the only guy in town who doesn't ZigZag. 

*looks over shoulder, voice trembling, barely audible* 

I have no..._shame._


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

CalgaryDave said:


> *head down*
> 
> I live in Canada, in BC, in fact in the area (OK, the entire province is "the" area) well-known for, ummmmm, cloudy but sweet smelling air. I think I may be the only guy in town who doesn't ZigZag.
> 
> ...


Then why are you *Calgary*Dav?


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

I have touched myself auto-erotically in the past, but not since 2005.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Tschai said:


> I have touched myself auto-erotically in the past, but not since 2005.


LOLZ! Yeah, doesn't that drop your testosterone levels?


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Tschai said:


> I have touched myself auto-erotically in the past, but not since 2005.


Too funny! Since 2005...um, me neither. Somebody's ex-wife encouraged me to stop.:thumbsup:


----------



## wagg (Aug 11, 2012)

CalgaryDave said:


> *head down*
> 
> I live in Canada, in BC, in fact in the area (OK, the entire province is "the" area) well-known for, ummmmm, cloudy but sweet smelling air. I think I may be the only guy in town who doesn't ZigZag.
> 
> ...


Nice, where in BC are you? I'm in Victoria

cheers, wagg


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

AJL said:


> LOLZ! Yeah, doesn't that drop your testosterone levels?


Beats me....no pun intended whatsoever!!!!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

When I was a wide-eyed impressionable junior, way back in the 80's, several of us went for a long ride with some friends and I was treated to the sight of one of the guys doing this:

While riding along in a pretty stout and gusty crosswind, no hands, digs a baggie out of his jersey pocket, which contains weed and papers. He then proceeds to roll one up, inside the baggie, still riding no hands in a gusty crosswind. Seals everything up, gets the lighter out, sparks up, takes a big hit and starts passing it around. Never missed a pedal stroke or a turn at the front the entire time.

I did not partake, but to this day I remain in awe.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

In 1999 I got dropped in a cat 5 road race. The 1's and 2's caught up to me, so I managed to stay with them until we went around the 5's, and I dropped back in with them. I managed a mid-pack finish, but it was illegal. I never told anybody, but I feel so much better now.
I also crashed hard in a crit once, and I let the air out of my front tire so I'd be able to grab a spare wheel and stay in it rather than try to catch up. I finished mid-pack.
People told me it was cool that I even finished, but I cheated to stay with the pack.

In 2001 I also tore the tags off of my mattress, maybe I should keep quiet about that one.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

nOOky said:


> In 1999 I got dropped in a cat 5 road race. The 1's and 2's caught up to me, so I managed to stay with them until we went around the 5's, and I dropped back in with them. I managed a mid-pack finish, but it was illegal. I never told anybody, but I feel so much better now.
> I also crashed hard in a crit once, and I let the air out of my front tire so I'd be able to grab a spare wheel and stay in it rather than try to catch up. I finished mid-pack.
> People told me it was cool that I even finished, but I cheated to stay with the pack.
> 
> In 2001 I also tore the tags off of my mattress, maybe I should keep quiet about that one.


Well, it's ok if you do stuff for charity.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

...and we thought we were talented using an extendable roach clip in a pace line in 1974. I'm in awe too.


----------



## CalgaryDave (Jan 7, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> When I was a wide-eyed impressionable junior, way back in the 80's, several of us went for a long ride with some friends and I was treated to the sight of one of the guys doing this:
> 
> While riding along in a pretty stout and gusty crosswind, no hands, digs a baggie out of his jersey pocket, which contains weed and papers. He then proceeds to roll one up, inside the baggie, still riding no hands in a gusty crosswind. Seals everything up, gets the lighter out, sparks up, takes a big hit and starts passing it around. Never missed a pedal stroke or a turn at the front the entire time.
> 
> I did not partake, but to this day I remain in awe.


Did said rider happen to Roll his way to the Tour Day France? (wink-wink, nudge-nudge)


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

lozanojc said:


> i smoke my vaporizer prior to EVERY TT. gives me such a huge edge


That works especially well if this waiting for you at the finish.







View attachment 276583


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Years ago I was on an arthritis med that had the side effect of making my red blood cells larger than normal. When my rheumatologist told me that, I said, "Cool....that means more oxygen for better endurance, just like EPO!" He didn't even crack a smile.


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

So what's the name of the med, and can I get some? My big toe is acting up.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

azpeterb said:


> Years ago I was on an arthritis med that had the side effect of making my red blood cells larger than normal. When my rheumatologist told me that, I said, "Cool....that means more oxygen for better endurance, just like EPO!" He didn't even crack a smile.


I've heard that rheumatologists smile even less than Royal Guards.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I gave my cat too much catnip once, snapped a pic when he was done and publicly posted the pic.


View attachment 276906


He has since developed an addiction.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

thighmaster said:


> So what's the name of the med, and can I get some? My big toe is acting up.


It was a while ago, but if I remember correctly it was azulfidine. It was pretty hard on my liver though, which is why the doc ordered blood labs every 8 weeks. Thankfully the psoriatic arthritis resolved and I haven't been on meds for years now.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

azpeterb said:


> It was a while ago, but if I remember correctly it was azulfidine. It was pretty hard on my liver though, which is why the doc ordered blood labs every 8 weeks. Thankfully the psoriatic arthritis resolved and I haven't been on meds for years now.


Glad you're feeling better.


----------

